# Downloading curves for the gimp



## bigmike (Dec 22, 2009)

I've downloaded a few curves from "The Gimp" and would like to use them for my negatives but I have no clue how to.  Could any of you help?


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi there, I've moved your thread from the film section to the Graphics forum, since this is more about the application of software than Alternative film processes. Hopefully you'll get more views over here.

Good luck!


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not really sure what it is that you downloaded...  Can you link to it?

Is it like a preset package?

"Curves" are just adjustments that you can make to an image, no download is needed to do it.


----------

